# Constant SPAM From "iredirect.shop"



## Timh1111 (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm getting mad (and going Mad). Everyday, I get SPAM for different things where the sent email address ends with "iredirect.shop"! I get anywhere from 3 to over 10 a day. I don't know who they are or how they got my email address. I went to the "iredirect.shop" website and sent them an email to remove me. They are located in Bangladesh, India. I filed a complaint with the FTC on their site (I'm sure you know how far THAT will go). Is there any way I can have outlook just reject (filter) the emails from them so I don't even get it in my inbox? Is there a way to filter any email that ends with "iredirect.shop"? Thanks for any help. Many years ago, I had a program installed that when chosen, would just bounce back any email I chose to the sender.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You should have never reported to the sender. That's how you get more spam. Since you use Hotmail: Block Sender


----------



## Timh1111 (Jan 10, 2015)

Corday said:


> You should have never reported to the sender. That's how you get more spam. Since you use Hotmail: Block Sender


Thanks as always Corday!! I added them to my "Blocked Senders List" as described in the link you provided. I entered it as " *@iredirect.shop " so hopefully that will block EVERYTHING they send me for now on. Happy Holidays Corday!!!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Let's see. Might have needed _[email protected] or .@iredirect.shop. I'm sorry we're not able to post the correct symbol combo on this stupid system. _Should be asterisk period asterisk or period asterisk followed by @iredirect.shop


----------



## Timh1111 (Jan 10, 2015)

Corday said:


> Let's see. Might have needed _[email protected] or .@iredirect.shop. I'm sorry we're not able to post the correct symbol combo on this stupid system. Should be . or *._


I went with what the link described which was (star).iredirect.shop. I'll see what happens!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I use Thunderbird for my email, I have a bevy of sites filtered to SPAM.


----------

